#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Визит Патрула Ринпоче в Россию с 15 по 24 мая

## sunlike

*
Дорогие друзья,

Патрул Ринпоче в мае проведет два ритрита в городах России.

Санкт-Петербург:

15-18 мая состоится ритрит в пригороде Санкт-Петербурга
Учение о стадии зарождения и стадии завершения и дарует два 
Посвящения Манджушри и Дзамбалы
Стоимость Учения 50 USD.
Ритрит будет проходить по адресу:
пос.Молодежное, пионерский лагерь "Солнечный"
проезд от Финляндского вокзала на электричке или маршруткой 400 до г.Зеленогорск, далее авт.313, 420 до лагеря.
инф. по тел.(812)589 23 18  Кулик Александр
е-майл: a.kulik@sp.ru
pbc_spt@hotbox.ru


Москва

С 22-24мя Учение Первого Патрула Ринпоче "Слова моего 
совершенного Учителя" 
24мая - Посвящение Манджушри яб-юм
Ритрит будет проходить в Подмосковном санатории "Металлург" 
по адресу: г.Железнодорожный, Леоновское ш.д.2
Проезд на электричке от Курского вокзала до ст.Кучино, далее авт.38
(2 остановки)
или на автобусе 338 от м.Щелковская до санатория.
Стоимость Учения 1000руб(для детей до 16 лет бесплатно)
1день- 350руб., в день Посвящения -500руб.
проживание: только 2-х местные номера - 400руб.в день с 
питанием и 200 руб. в день без питания. 
Для детей скидок на проживание нет.
Желающие питаться с 1 мая сообщить за 2 суток. 
Заявки присылать на эл. адрес: moscow@dzogchencentre.org
или по тел. (095)474-81-22 Бугаев Александр

Большая просьба прислать заявку на участие в ритрите как 
можно скорее.*

----------

